# have a wedding dress no clue what to do with it. heeeelp



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a way you could use a different makeup? Maybe a bit of white powder to help "set" the makeup? I like the idea of the zombie bride or the corpsey type bride. Depending on what the dress is like, maybe you could dye it and come up with something different. I dyed a wedding dress I bought on Ebay- tried to dye it black for a mourning lady prop, but it came out grey which was okay too. Maybe if you could post a picture, more members could come up with more ideas.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

make a fake noose and put it around your neck, makeup like a ghost or recently dead maybe some blood from eyes mouth, like you were the jilted bride who hung herself


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm going as a corpse bride. I am just putting a bit of black around my eyes, making my lips black, I made a veil from cheese cloth that I glue gunned to a black headband. I cut up the dress at the bottom to make it look tattered and "ripped " a hole in the bodice and train. I then spray painted some blue and black on the edges and a bit on the dress to make it look dirty. I sprayed the veil as well. (I also glued fake ribs into the rip and put black material behind it, but you don't have to get that elaborate. If you google homemade corpse bride you will see what others have done.


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Last year I tried to find a great dress but never did find one. I was planning on wearing a wedding dress with a pair of running shoes, I was planning on being a Runaway Bride...lol


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

You could do a gunshot wound to the chest and be a recently deceased/reanimated zombie.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Do the kill bill bride.... stuff the tummy and bruise the **** outta your face


----------



## gmuffb (Oct 23, 2008)

You could have a slit throat, wouldn't be much make up but enough to get the point across.


----------



## empress (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm loving all the ideas!
So far I'm thinking of the gun wound, and being more or less a fresh zombie (i.e. less makeup), or just making myself pale and putting tonnes of blood and latex on my neck as a bride of Dracula (easiest).
Thing I hate about latex, is that it looks great when you put it on, but as soon as you start to dance or move around, it begins to slide and peel off. I've had it applied both professionally and non, and it's always the same result. 
Anyways, thanks for all the great ideas, and I hope everyone's costumes work out!
3 more days!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

if you put spirit gum under the latex it wont move.... I went to the zombie walk the other week and had latex scars that stayed on for the walk, and the after party.... 14 hrs in total, and it hurt when i pulled it off because i had forgotten the remover at a friends!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the runaway bride idea! I think I might do that next year.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know last yr is over- but a grreat thing I've found 2 do with the wedding gown is get a thing of purple liquid rit dye and one black- throw the dress in the washer with them- line dry- turns out really cool - colors


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

You could use lipstick instead of all the costume makeup. Bright red, black... as long as your blending skills are alright.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about 'La llorona', the weeping one she wears a white dress. Heres a link to the story
La Llorona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I found a couple of picutre representing La llorona, warning, the second one is a bit creepy.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If you end up not using the dress for a costume this year it would be good to use in a prop!


----------

